# 1 Pompano, 15 Catfish and 100 LBS Green Slime



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got to the beach this morning and all set up by 8:30 or so. Noted there was green slime in the water but decided to give it a try anyway. Got a couple cats right off the bat. Then 20 minutes in got a nice pompano. Had to pull just a little bit of slime off the line each time we reeled in. Got nothing but cats the rest of the day. Finally packed it in when the slime got to much. By the end of the day we were pulling off a couple pounds of slime from each line. Finished the day with 1 pompano, 15 cats and about a hundred pounds of slime! Lol. Thanks JC!!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't manage to get any pompano but I also didn't battle the green slime yesterday. Were you able to find any sand fleas?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That stuff has been around all year. More annoying than lady fish


----------

